# Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.



## The Passenger (13. Januar 2011)

Hi

Hab mir gedacht ich probiere das mit dem Lockstoff doch mal aus und wollte die Hälfte meiner Gufis mit Lockstoff behandeln und die andere Hälfte nicht und mal hucken ob das Zeug wirklich was taugt.

Natürlich will ich kein Geld ausgeben für das Experiment 

Weiß jemand von euch ein Rezept zum Lockstoff herstellen ?


----------



## Hechtpaule (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Hallo,

persönlich kenne ich mich nicht mit dem Einkleistern von Gummiködern nicht aus, habe aber von einem Kollegen 'mal gehört, dass er seine in Öl aus einer Sardinendose eingelegt und damit -angeblich- gute Erfolge erzielt hat.

Ansonsten gibbet ja diese hochgepriesenen Lockstoffe für Hecht, Zander und Co. die stark nach Fisch riechen - ich denke, da kann man die Gummis auch einlegen und damit aromatisieren. Ob's was bringt, ist eine andere Frage.

Aber Versuch macht ja bekanntlich kluch

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## The Passenger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Im Angelladen heute Hat der Händler gemeint das Zeug bringt nix, deswegen hab ich mir auch keinen Lockstoff gekauft für 10~ Euro.

Aber probieren würde ich es doch ganz gerne, deswegen auch die Frage mit dem selber herstellen.
Auf Salzen ist ja nur dafür da das der Fisch den Köder länger im Maul behält, anlocken tut die auf Salz Methode aber nicht oder ?


----------



## zesch (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

ein Stück Knoblauchzehe

oder 

Matjesreste

beides kannst Du verwenden...

zum einfachen einstreichen bis zum tagelangen (monatelangen) einlegen....

aber es gibt Tage da fängt der Gummi mit Geschmack garnicht...

oder an machen Tagen fängt der Gummi mit Geschmack auch nur einen Fisch

so kann man nicht vergleichen, ob er auch ohne Gschmacksgummi gebissen hätte....

nimm das Produkt für 12,95 €  fängt mit M an und hört mit e auf

dann haben wenigstens ein paar Amis noch was dran verdient !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## froger79 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Habe es selber noch nicht versucht, aber Maggi soll auch gehen.
Das mit dem Öl von Dosenfisch hab ich auch gehört, aber bitte nicht mit Tomatensauce!


----------



## The Passenger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Werde heute mal ein Paar Proben ansetzen mit verschiedenen Gufis, mal gucken ob es was wird und wie lange das Zeug auf dem Köder hält. Am besten soll es ja gehen wenn man die Verschiedenen Geschmacks Sorten mit Salz einlegt, da der Salz den Gummi Anlöst und somit die Kräuter und Stoffe besser einziehen können.

Edit: Mit der Salz Methode lassen sich auch Farben mischen, werde deswegen auch verschiedenen Köder in die Gläser geben.
Mal gucken was dabei raus kommt =)


----------



## carphunter1678 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

ich glaube in einer ausgabe der blinker war mal ein thema darüber der autor hat seine gummifische mit maggi eingelegt und einfach mal zwischen frischen und vergammelten fisch gelagert ich persönlich habs noch nicht ausprobiert war mir zu wiederlich mit dem vergammelten fisch:v


----------



## The Passenger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Hab den Fisch weggelassen 
Die Gufis sind jetzt in einer Mischung aus Wasser, Salz und Sonnenblumen Öl eingelegt.

Die Idee mit Maggi ist nicht schlecht werde noch ein paar Tropfen dazu geben, mal gucken wie die Fische in einer Woche aussehen |rolleyes

Edit: Hab jetzt Fischsoße statt Maggi genommen =)


----------



## Hechtpaule (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg. Wäre schön wenn du uns über den Erfolg oder Misserfolg auf den Laufenden hälst.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## The Passenger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg. Wäre schön wenn du uns über den Erfolg oder Misserfolg auf den Laufenden hälst.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Paul



Ich werde die Köder bis Februar in den Gläsern lassen, dann gehts nämlich endlich wieder Angeln  
Wie es gelaufen ist berichte ich euch natürlich. :g


----------



## tim13 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Moin, habe mal gehört das lebertran ganz gut gehen soll. man sollte aber das stärker gemischte aus der apotheke nehmen. irgendwie für taubenzüchter normalerweise aber ich weiß auch nicht mehr genau wie das noch war....


----------



## skulltattoo (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

das habe ich auch mal gehört aber noch nicht getestet


----------



## The Passenger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*



tim13 schrieb:


> Moin, habe mal gehört das lebertran ganz gut gehen soll. man sollte aber das stärker gemischte aus der apotheke nehmen. irgendwie für taubenzüchter normalerweise aber ich weiß auch nicht mehr genau wie das noch war....



Wollte es zuerst mit Hausmitteln probieren bevor ich Geld ausgebe.

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber Lebertran stinkt doch nach Fisch oder ? Wenn es so ist kommt es ja auf das selbe raus wie mit meiner Fischsoße.

Anis, Knoblauch und andere Kräuter sollen auch ganz gut gehen.
Vielleicht geb ich morgen noch ein paar Kräuter in die Gläser.


----------



## Hechtpaule (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Joh, mit dem Lebetran habe ich auch schon gehört, allerdings eher im Zusammenhang mit Quappen- und Welsangeln ;+ - ich glaube das Stand 'mal im Blinker.

Aber es wäre sicher ein Versuch wert, das auch als Aroma für Gummiköder zu probieren.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## The Passenger (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Probieren kannst alles.
Ist nicht aufwendig und nen Gufi kostet nicht die Welt, die meisten Mittelchen hat man sowie so zu Hause #h


----------



## The Passenger (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Es ist echt schwierig den heftigen Gummi Geruch zu überdecken.
Ich hab jetzt drei verschiedene Mischungen angesetzt.

-Fischsoße, Salz
-Maggi, Salz, Anis
-Fischsoße, Maggi, Anis, Salz

Mal gucken wie die Köder in drei Wochen aussehen und fangen :g


----------



## The Passenger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Nach knapp einer Woche in Salz und übelst stinkender Fisch Soße hat sich noch nichts verändert an den Ködern, noch nicht einmal der Gummi Geruch ist weg.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Finde deine Experimente spannend. #6
Berichte bitte weiter ob da doch noch was geht.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Hee Elvis,

nu is wieder 'ne Woche um. Was machen die Gummis? Müffeln sie oder kann man die Idee beerdigen?


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Servus. 
Ich denke mal mit dem Gufi Einlegen bist auf dem Holzweg. Mit Kunstköder sprichst du keinesfalls den Geruchssinn der Raubfische an sondern eher das Seitenlinienorgan oder das Sichtfeld des Räubers. Ich hab auch noch nie gehört das jemand mit Gufi einen Raubfisch erwischt hat den er Auswirft und liegen läßt, erst durch die Bewegung beim einholen wird man Bisse bekommen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Du hast völlig recht. Der Sinn soll/könnte auch ein anderer sein; Fisch fasst Kunstköder und hält ihn durch den Geruch & Geschmack länger im Maul, erhöht die Chancen auf einen erfolgreichen Anhieb.

Der Unterschied ist schön zu betrachten beim Sbirufischen auf Forellen. Beim Naturköder gibst du beim Biss ja etwas mit der Rute nach, damit die Forelle gut fasst, beim künstlichen Köder (z.B. Streamer) haust du jedoch sofort an, sonst lässt das Biest nämlich wieder los.

Die gesalzenen Gummis im Handel sollen genau diesen Zweck erfüllen und unser Rockabilly da oben, versucht halt bei seinen Versuchen gewöhnliche Gummis auf diese Weise zu tunen. Finde ich sehr interessant.

Mir fällt grad noch ein gutes Beispiel für Gummis mit/ohne Flavour ein, aber wenn ich das bringe, tütet der Ferkelfahnder gleich wieder rum |rolleyes


----------



## Zoddl (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

@kati
Die Gummis wären dann aber nur um zwei gedachte Ecken mit Fisch in Verbindung zu bringen. 
Dafür gab es vor Jahren entweder in der R&R oder F&F nen Bericht zu lesen, bei dem die Autoren sehr erfolgreich (wie sonst) mit "anderen" geflavourten Gummis gefangen haben. Die gibts in jedem gut sortiertem Fachgeschäft in verschieden Farben, Grössen und Geschmacksrichtungen zu kaufen. Direkt im Süsswarenabteil! 
Gefischt hatten die mit Gummibärchen in Drop - Shot Köderform, wie Schlangen und Würmern. 


@TE
Deine GuFis wirst du effektiver mit Lockstoffen pimpen, indem du Watte (mit Lockstoffs - Sauce) im GuFi - Bauch versenkst. Am Gewässer kannst du dann nachpimpen oder die Geschmacksrichtung ändern.
Das die Gummifische durch das Einlegen den Geruch über einen langen Zeitraum annehmen, kann ich mir nich vorstellen. Irgendwann verfliegts oder wäscht sich im Wasser ab.


----------



## The Passenger (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Der Gummi löst sich so langsam an, Geruch mäßig hat sich noch nichts verändert, richt immer noch richtig schön nach Luftmatratze |rolleyes Das Salz zieht dafür aber ganz gut ein.

Zur Zeit ist das Wetter bei uns so schlecht da hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust das Zeug zu testen  Im übrigen hab ich auch genug am Auto zu tun ;-)


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

ich hab den artikel nach langer krammerei in meinem zimmer wiedergefunden:vik:

so der autor hat die gufis erstmal mit seife gereinigt und dann eingelegt ob das dann klappt weis ich leider nicht


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> so der autor hat die gufis erstmal mit seife gereinigt...



Stimmt!
Hab ich auch schon mit Gummizeugs (kein Angelkram) gemacht, wenn der Gestank zu intensiv war. Funktioniert.


----------



## The Passenger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Hab ich auch schon mit Gummizeugs (kein Angelkram) gemacht, wenn der Gestank zu intensiv war. Funktioniert.



Die Gufis von mir habe ich davor auch mit Seife gereinigt der Gummi Geruch ist aber immer noch da.

Die Oberfläche löst mittlerweile gut an und speichert auch gut Salz, aber wie gesagt der Geruch lässt sich damit denke ich nicht ändern.
Werde heute noch ein wenig Fisch Soße dazu kippen mal gucken ob sich dann was ändert.


----------



## The Passenger (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

So fertig aus hab keine lust mehr #d

Das Zeug stinkt übelst nach altem Käse, auch wenn jeder Wurf ein Fang wäre mit diesen Stinkbomben. 
Würde ich sie nie benutzen weil so stinkend dürfte ich nicht nach Hause kommen :q

Probiere gerade ein paar Gufis trocken einzulegen, das Salz löst das Gummi an und zieht ganz gut ein. 


Lockt Megastrike oder ist es wie mit dem Salz das die Fische den Köder einfach länger im Maul behalten ?

Für die kalten Tage wäre ein Lockstoff schon nicht schlecht.
Mit Elvis allein beißt nämlich kein Fisch.

Cheers


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*



The Passenger schrieb:


> So fertig aus hab keine lust mehr
> Das Zeug stinkt übelst nach altem Käse,...



Darum solltest du das testen ...und nicht ich :q

Hab hier im Board schon mal nach Megastrike gefragt, kennt anscheinend kein Schwein, zumindest hab ich keinen mit Erfahrung damit auftreiben können.
Hab vor kurzem 2 Pullen 
http://www.veals4carp.com/4873/Dyna...iquid-Attractant-Pike-Strike-250ml-DY612.html
geschenkt bekommen. Aber noch nicht getestet.
An die Haftung _auf_ Kunstködern glaub ich auch nicht so wirklich. Der Geschmack sollte besser schon _in_ dem Köder sein.

Also bastel mal schön weiter in deiner Küche. Mitbewohner_Innen_ findet man(n) immer wieder neue!


----------



## Road-Fox (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Hallo,
Lockstoffe am Gummiköder bringen nicht mehr Fisch, aber die Fische die den Köder nehmen können erfolgreicher gehakt werden.
Eine Currywurst ohne Currysoße kann man essen aber mit Crurrysoße schmeckt sie besser.

wer Lockstoff herstellen will braucht Vaseline, einen Topf, einen Gasbrenner, oder Herdplatte und den auserwählten Lockstoff auf Ölbasis.

z.B. es gibt in der Drogerie in der Gesundheitsabteilung Kapseln mit Omega 3 und Lachsöl.
 15ml Vaseline in den Topf von den Kapseln 2 Kapseln vorsichtig aufschneiden und die Flüssigkeit mit in den Topf, das ganze vorsichtig erwärmen so das es gerade flüssig ist, fertig ist das ganze dann abfüllen
ich habe mir aus der Apotehke Alutuben für Salben geholt, die gibt es dort
in verschiedenen größen. Die Flavourmischung einfüllen, abkühlenlassen und das Ende mit einer Flachzange dann verschließen, fertig.
Kostet nicht viel Geld und  man kann sein eigenes Flavour hestellen und dem Gewässer und Zielfisch anpassen. :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*



Road-Fox schrieb:


> ...Lockstoff herstellen...


Hi.
Danke, dass du das längst vergessene, aber hochinteressante Thema wieder hoch holst & gleich noch einen Tipp mit bringst #6

Kannst du bitte detaillierter darauf eingehen?
Wie gut & lange hält deine "Creme" auf diversen Kunstködermaterialien unter verschiedenen Bedingungen?
Macht es Sinn, den Köder vorher zu bearbeiten; Oberfläche aufrauhen?
Hast du gefühlt/messbar sogar mehr Bisse oder "nur" bessere Bissverwertung, durch längeres Halten des Köders,...?
Welche hast du ausprobiert, mit welchen Ergebnissen? 
usw. usw.

Sind bestimmt viele Boardies interessiert, am Besten machst du gleich einen vernünftigen Bericht für's Magazin daraus, mit Anleitung, Fotos & so. |rolleyes


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2012)

Stimmt. Find ich auch hoch interessant.
Bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## asddf (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

ich erinnere mich daran das mein opa damals tran oder auch nur einen gammligen bauchlappen ausgekocht hat und das "öl" dann mit paniermehl verischt hat. 

meine überlegung nachdem ich den thrread nun gelesen hae ist: innereien, ungeziefer oder was auch immer zu pürieren, in öl zu kochen und nach dem filtern dann mit vaseline zu mischen. 

ich werde es die tage mal ausproieren und euch von dem ergebniss berichten.


----------



## Road-Fox (5. August 2012)

*AW: Köder Lockstoff selber herstellen.*

Hallo,

Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit den Duftstoffen Krabbe und Lachsöl
Krabbe setze ich bei den Kreatureködern ein.
Mehr Bisse habe ich nicht aber die Bisse sind meiner Meinung nach heftiger, gerade bei klarem Wasser habe ich beobachtet das Barsche Köder mit Lockstoff viel schneller nehmen.
durch die Vaseline hält das ganze jetzt bei ca. 20 Grad Wassertemperatur 20 -30 Würfe.  |wavey:
nächste Kreation ist Lebertran, bekommt man in der Apotheke für einen schmalen Taler.

Ich benutze es beim Aal und Wels angeln und spritze meine Tauwürmer mittels einer kleinen Einwegspritze auf.
da ich auch oft Barsche als Beifang habe denke ich müßte das auch funktionieren.


----------

